
The end of dynamic languages? - tazjin
https://www.tazj.in/en/1448375823
======
dudul
I have to say, it is always quite comical to see all dynamic languages trying
to shoehorn some form of static type checking.

Like the author I like Clojure a lot and somehow agree with Bob Martin who
calls it "the last programming language", but the lack of types is such a
handicap.

